
Nextdoor Breaks a Sacred Design Rule to End Racial Profiling - sathishmanohar
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/nextdoor-breaks-sacred-design-rule-end-racial-profiling/
======
saltyoutburst
Jeff Atwood blogged about this last week. 'Can Software Make You Less Racist?'
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/can-software-make-you-less-
rac...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/can-software-make-you-less-racist/)

------
msie
Damn, after only a paragraph I was hit with the anti-ad-blocker message. Now
I'll never finish that article.

